# Aptimal hungry baby advice please?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi,

Dont know if any of you can help me? 

Ryan was feeding on normal aptimal but was so hungry he was on 5 ounzes every 3 hrs which we thought was quite a lot for a 2 week old baby. So we decided to give aptimal hungry baby feed a go, he has been on it for 2 days and was fine until last night when he kept scrunching up and crying out in pain. We have been giving him infacol before every feed anyway due to wind but last night was the worse hes been, the feeds were all over the place and he has been crying out in pain ever since. He had a very big bowel movement this morning and has been having quite yellowy sicky patches on his bedding.
We dont know what to do to console him, it is so unlike Ryan its horrid to see.
Do we continue with the feed or do we go back to the old one?

I would be grateful of any advice.
Tina xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I would go back to the origional milk. Hungry baby formula just slows down the bowel, which would explain the gripy pain he is feeling. 

He will be having a growth spurt at the moment so 5 ozs sounds ok to me, as long as he is having regular dirty nappies and lots of wet nappies, he sounds fine to me.

Take care x


----------

